# 1977 Mercury Cougar Brougham



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a 1977 Mercury cougar for sale. It has been my daughters daily driver for about the last year and a half. Last week when she went to leave work it would not start. As far as I can tell it might need a coil or an Ignition control module. Just passed IM and Inspection in Sept. and we just had the oil changed at Batemans Mobile 1 Lube express with Mobile 1 High Milage. The car is straight but has some surface rust. It is complete and completely stock. Rather than put more into it she just wanted a new car, you know something prettier, smaller, and better mileage. It would be a good one for someone that wants to restore it or turn it into a Demo Derby car. Would like 500.00. PM me if interested.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh ya I forgot to mention it also has a new alternator, starter, starter solenoid, and battery.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

SOLD !


----------

